# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Απορροφητήρας Bosch DKE935A/01

## nyannaco

Ο απορροφητήρας του θέματος ξαφνικά αρνείται να λειτουργήσει. Σε οποιαδήποτε από τις τρεις ταχύτητες, ακούγεται ένας βόμβος 50Hz αλλά το μοτέρ δεν ξεκινάει, σαν να παίρνει ρεύμα αλλά να μην έχει δύναμη να ξεκινήσει.
Σκέφτηκα πυκνωτή, αλλά δεν ξέρω, έχει; 
Στα sites ανταλλακτικών δεν βρίσκω πυκνωτή για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.
Με μια ματιά στο εσωτερικό βλέπω αυτό:
DKE935A-01.jpg
Δεν βλέπω ξεκάθαρα πυκνωτή, αλλά δεν ξέρω και τί είναι το λευκό παραλληλεπίδεδο πλαστικό "κουτί" που έχω μαρκάρει με την κόκκινη γραμμή. Είναι αυτό πυκνωτής; Αν όχι, τί είναι;
Γενικά, καμμιά ιδέα από πού να ξεκινήσω;

----------


## klik

Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τα καλώδια από το μοτέρ; Αν εχει 2 τότε δεν έχει πυκνωτή. Αν έχει 3, τοτε έχει. (Δεν υπολογίζω τη γείωση στα καλώδια).
Τι λαμπακια έχει; Μπορει να ειναι κανενας μετασχηματιστης για 12V ή θα μπορουσε να ειναι και πυκνωτης.

----------

nyannaco (09-01-20)

----------


## nyannaco

> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τα καλώδια από το μοτέρ; Αν εχει 2 τότε δεν έχει πυκνωτή. Αν έχει 3, τοτε έχει. (Δεν υπολογίζω τη γείωση στα καλώδια).


Σωστό, δεν το σκέφτηκα. Βασικά μου προέκυψε στες το βράδυ που γύρισα σπίτι, και μέσα στην κούραση και τη ζοχάδα δεν ασχολήθηκα παραπέρα. Θα το δω και θα επανέλθω.



> Τι λαμπακια έχει; Μπορει να ειναι κανενας μετασχηματιστης για 12V ή θα μπορουσε να ειναι και πυκνωτης.


Δεν νομίζω να είναι μ/σ, οι λάμπες είναι 230V και ηλεκτρονικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει.

----------


## nyannaco

Βρήκα τη φωτογραφία του μοτέρ, όπου φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως έχει 3+2 καλώδια!

41zv3lKfmML._AC_.jpg
Άρα λογικά έχει πυκωτή.
Τα άλλα δύο καλώδια τί να είναι; Επιλογή ταχύτητας, ταχογράφος; Ξέρει κανείς;
Πάντως και τα δύο σετ καλωδίων φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν στο άγνωστο λευκό κουτί. Θα δω αν ανοίγει, αν και μάλλον δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στη φωτογραφία μου.

----------


## klik

Το κουτι δεν γραφει τιποτα πανω; Τα κουμπια ελεγχου ταχυτητας που καταληγουν;
Ταχογραφο δεν περιμενω να εχει χωρις πλακετα

----------


## nyannaco

> Το κουτι δεν γραφει τιποτα πανω;


Στις ορατές πλευρές όχι, αν γράφει κάτι σε άλλη πλευρά θα φανεί όταν το βγάλω.




> Τα κουμπια ελεγχου ταχυτητας που καταληγουν;


Δεν το ξέρω τώρα, θα το δω όταν ξεκινήσω το ξήλωμα.





> Ταχογραφο δεν περιμενω να εχει χωρις πλακετα


Εκτός αν έχει πλακέτα μέσα στο κουτί!

----------


## andyferraristi

Πάντως έτσι όπως το βλέπω το κουτί στη φωτογραφία, μου μοιάζει για προστατευτικό κουτάκι της κλέμας ...

----------


## diony

Δες και εδώ λίγο

https://www.bosch-home.co.uk/support...on-spareparts/

----------


## nyannaco

> Πάντως έτσι όπως το βλέπω το κουτί στη φωτογραφία, μου μοιάζει για προστατευτικό κουτάκι της κλέμας ...


Και όντως, αυτό ακριβώς είναι! Έρχονται το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας και τα καλώδια από τους διακόπτες και το μοτέρ, και απλά συνδέονται στην κλεμοσειρά εντός του κουτιού.

----------


## nyannaco

> Δες και εδώ λίγο
> 
> https://www.bosch-home.co.uk/support...on-spareparts/


Ευχαριστώ (για κάποιο λόγο το κουμπί Thanks δεν είναι ενεργό στο συγκεκριμένο post)

----------


## nyannaco

Λοιπόν, προσεκτικότερη εξέταση έδειξε τα εξής:
Το λευκό κουτάκι είναι απλά προστατευτικό για τις κλέμες, όπως σωστά προέβλεψε ο Ανδρέας
Δεν υπάρχει πυκνωτής
Δεν υπάρχει ίχνος ηλεκτρονικών, ούτε υποψία πλακέτας
Υπάρχει όμως περίσσεια μπίχλας - αναμενόμενο, μετά από 20 χρόνια λειτουργίας. Βγάζοντας το καπάκι του μοτέρ, πέρα από τις στερεοποιημένες εναποθέσεις λαδιών, διαπίστωσα ότι η φτερωτή, ακόμη και με το χέρι γυρίζει με κάποια αντίσταση, ενώ περίμενα να γυρίζει άνετα. Χαρακτηριστικά, της δίνω με το χέρι και μόλις την αφήσω σταματάει αμέσως, δεν πάει ούτε μισή στροφή παραπέρα αδρανειακά. Δίνοντας ρεύμα, στην πρώτη και και στη δεύτερη σκάλα δεν κουνιέται καθόλου, στην τρίτη κάποιες φορές ξεκινάει αλλά τόσο αργά που το μάτι προλαβαίνει να ακολουθήσει τα πτερύγια.
Από τα παραπάνω καταλαβαίνω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η συσσώρευση βρώμας στο μοτέρ.
Επόμενη σκέψη, να το βγάλω να το καθαρίσω, ή και να το αλλάξω αν χρειαστεί. Ξέρω ότι είναι ακριβό και ο απορροφητήρας παλιός, αλλά... (α) δεν έχει και πολλά άλλα πράγματα να χαλάσουν, και (β) αν τον αντικαταστήσω ολόκληρο ίσως να έχω πρακτικές δυσκολίες λόγω του ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς σχήμα δεν υπάρχει πια, τα τρέχοντα μοντέλα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά.
Γνώμες ή εμπειρία από παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν λαδώσεις τα κουζινέτα θα γίνει F35 , θα το καταλάβεις με την ίδια δοκιμή με το χέρι μετά το λάδωμα.

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν λαδώσεις τα κουζινέτα θα γίνει F35 , θα το καταλάβεις με την ίδια δοκιμή με το χέρι μετά το λάδωμα.


Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο.
Να τους ρίξω WD-40? 
Γίνεται χωρίς να βγάλω το μοτέρ, που θέλει να ξηλωθεί τουλάχιστον το διακοσμητικό της καπνοδόχου για να βγουν οι περαστές βίδες;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλύτερα να το ανοίξεις να πλησιάσεις στο μοτέρ , αν σου επιτρέπει οπτικά να μπορέσεις να ρίξεις λίγο λάδι και εσωτερικά στο κάθε κουζινέτο ακόμη καλύτερα / λάδι βάλε μηχανής από 1 σταγόνα . Εκτός το λάδωμα , πίεσε τους άξονες πλάγια να δεις αν έχουν φθαρεί τα κουζινέτα , αν όχι είναι έτοιμο για πτήσεις .



> το διακοσμητικό της καπνοδόχου


Όντως έχει μια σχετική φασαρία αλλά μην φανταστείς ότι είναι και πολύ δύσκολο, υπομονή θέλει.

----------


## nyannaco

Λοιπόν, η εγχείριση πέτυχε. Χρειάστηκε να λύσω το μοτέρ γιατί το πίσω κουζινέτο είχε κολλήσει τόσο που δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα όχι μόνο με λάδι, αλλά ούτε καν με WD40 τελικά. Χτύπησα τον άξονα να βγει από το κουζινέτο για να ξεκολλήσει, καθαρίστηκε, λαδώθηκε, και αν όχι F35, τουλάχιστον F1 έγινε σίγουρα! Πλευρικό τζόγο δεν είχαν καθόλου τα κουζινέτα, και το μοτέρ (τυλίγματα, ρότορας) ήταν παραδόξως πεντακάθαρο, και χωρίς ίχνος αρπάγματος.
Γενικά με ταλαιπώρησε κάμποσο, πιο πολύ στο δέσιμο μετά, λόγω δύσκολης θέσης εργασίας (ανάποδα), αλλά σώθηκε, τουλάχιστον για την ώρα.

----------

